# Can RT eat this?



## Stormy Rose (Dec 16, 2014)

At my local grocery store there is a variety of fresh organic leafy veggies to choose from. Can a Russian tortoise safely eat Broccoli Rabe? It is also called Rapini. Tortoise Table does not list it anywhere to my knowledge.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapini

There are also mustard greens, collard greens, dandelion greens, kale, red and green chard.
I believe these are good for them, but please correct me if I am wrong. Also, any other suggestions for leafy greens would be appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 16, 2014)

Kale, Cauliflower, brussels sprouts, kohlrabi, turnips, collards, mustard, cabbage - these are all in the brassica family, and should be fed sparingly. Brassica vegetables influence the absorption of iodine and may cause goiter. That's not to say you shouldn't use them at all...just not at every meal. Your best bet is to try to find edible weeds, plants and grasses for your russian tortoise.


----------



## Stormy Rose (Dec 16, 2014)

Where I live there isn't much weeds or plants growing during the winter. Would you recommend feeding spring mix instead? Or anything else that can be found in a grocery store?


----------



## lismar79 (Dec 16, 2014)

Escrole and endive are good store greens. Spring mix if fine but watch out for too much spinach


----------



## newCH (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh, my MIL cooks that. I never consider it tort food though.
Isn't it related to broccoli ?


----------



## Stormy Rose (Dec 17, 2014)

newCH said:


> Oh, my MIL cooks that. I never consider it tort food though.
> Isn't it related to broccoli ?


It is actually a member of the brassica family as Yvonne mentioned before


----------



## Tom (Dec 17, 2014)

All of those foods you mentioned are okay for a once in a while feeding, but none of them should be a staple. If you must use grocery store stuff then endive, escarole, Santa Barbara mix and spring mix are all good choices, but you will need to amend them with some more fiber. You can use TNT, soaked ZooMed grassland tortoise pellets, blended rehydrated grass hay, or even fresh wheat grass which can be bought in little tray-tubs at pet stores and grocery stores.

Also look for Asian grocery stores in your area. They often sell other novel greens, like squash leaves for example. Mexican grocery stores will usually sell spineless opuntia pads and fruit too. They call the pads "nopales" and the fruits "la tuna".


----------



## Stormy Rose (Jan 5, 2015)

Update: I began feeding my baby russian a mix of spring mix, dandelions, cactus, and wheat grass. He LOVED the wheat grass, however, I ended up having to stop feeding it to him because he wouldn't fully digest them. Stringy pieces would get stuck and I'd have to pull them out. It's been 2 weeks since I began feeding it, and 1 week since I stopped. As of last night he is still having trouble passing the grass. Why is is not digesting and do you think feeding cucumber or aloe would help?


----------



## WillTort2 (Jan 5, 2015)

My Russians seem to enjoy radicchio, Belgian endive, romaine and red leaf lettuce as some of their favorites during the winter when they're not outdoors.

This winter I'm still able to get a few weeds for them; but that may end this week with temps in the teens.

Turnip greens is a good healthy choice; and kale and collards can be added once a month or so.

Remember variety is the key to a good tortoise diet. Do not make any one food a major part of their diet.

Also, make sure you have a cuttle bone in their enclosure to provide calcium. They will eat a little as they need it.


----------

